# wheel arch liners removed and cleaned the sludge from behind, OCD cleaning followed!!



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

been looking to do this for some time now, probably chose the hottest day of the year. quite a bit of sludge and leaves stuck behind there. Managed to get all the mud out, cleaned with G101 and then used AG vinyl and rubber and just sprayed and left to soak in. Had heard that there is some foam at the top of the liner which soaks in water and just sits against the lip of the arch so ive cut mine back so hopefully no issues in the future with rust spots as its a common issue that VW are aware of an are sorting it on warranty if it happens.

















































































































































































































[


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

nice work! shocking how filthy that was behind the plastic. makes me want to do mine now! :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Top job, will pay dividends in the future no doubt. Lovely car as well.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

simonjames said:


> nice work! shocking how filthy that was behind the plastic. makes me want to do mine now! :thumb:


yeah ive heard that its a known problem, at least ive caught it now and there was no rust!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Bustanut said:


> Top job, will pay dividends in the future no doubt. Lovely car as well.


thanks, yeah my thinking behind it aswell. Can rest easy for a bit knowing its done now, wanted to get it sorted before winter.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You bugger. 

Now you have planted the seed. 

My cars 20 years old. God knows what I would find!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> You bugger.
> 
> Now you have planted the seed.
> 
> My cars 20 years old. God knows what I would find!


lol, you could have a farmers field behind them, especially after 20 years of driving!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Lot of dirt down there, nice job :thumb:.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I think I'd have finished the job off with a spray of BH Dynax-UC, for peace of mind :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

NornIron said:


> I think I'd have finished the job off with a spray of BH Dynax-UC, for peace of mind :thumb:


just had to google that products, looks good and yeah should have something like that really. :wave: a job for another weekend.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work mate, Awesome car.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Good job! I used to get massive builds up of dirt, mud and leaves in those places too on my golf used to drive me mad!!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Good job.Should do my ED30 really.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice work, Think I'll be doing the same on the Volvo and the Evo this weekend now after seeing that


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Well done matey. 
I am paranoid about keeping the underside of my car clean.
Why are wheel arches so uneven and have so many areas where dirt can collect, even liners only protect to a point.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice work ! Just done the same on my wifes 2005 focus there's a trap behind the wheel on the front wings was full of sludge and had started to rust , removed liners , ground the rust away treated it , painted it with stoneguard then waxoyled it , hopefully that should stop it , had to stone guard the outer to so need to repaint it silver !


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice work there.

My rear arches are completely lined with a inch think of mud and grime build up from where last owner had it for the first 8 years of its life and never cleaned or hosed in the arches. I done one arch housing last weekend and created a black coloured mudbath on my driveway.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike k said:


> Nice work there.
> 
> My rear arches are completely lined with a inch think of mud and grime build up from where last owner had it for the first 8 years of its life and never cleaned or hosed in the arches. I done one arch housing last weekend and created a black coloured mudbath on my driveway.


cheers, lol i know what you mean i wish id done mine off the driveway as that took some cleaning aswell.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

NornIron said:


> I think I'd have finished the job off with a spray of BH Dynax-UC, for peace of mind :thumb:


My thaughts exactly. Or even some good old hammerite waxoil.

Very good job though, somthing thats massivly overlooked

rick


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Great work! It's one of those things that makes you feel happy inside, even if no-one else will see it! :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job there mate.
Need to do that on mine too.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job feela and surprizing the sludge and muck that gets behind there


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Great work and result dude :thumb: 
I done both the front today all protected and sealed.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

hey i did this last year on my mk4 best i could as there seems to be more nooks and cranies where dirt can get trapped in than the mk5. Did you do the back too? I never did but just thinking there may be a build up of sludge at the front of the back arches if u follow???


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Wow....scary, isn't it?

+ for taking the time and effort!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent job. Just completed the rear arches on the Panda the liners are a pita to get out and even worse to get back in! I used Dynax UB - great stuff.
Peter


----------

